# British Patriot 1958



## Arthur Paternoster (Feb 17, 2006)

I sailed on the BT Tanker British Patriot from 20th January to 12th August 1958 as a galley boy, I can still remember most of the crews names. Are there any more of you out there?


----------



## Arthur Paternoster (Feb 17, 2006)

Haven't heard from crew of 58 yet, surely I can't be the sole survivor, it was only 48 years ago. Blimey is it that long perhaps I am on my own. Someone must know someone. I'm waiting


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Arthur Paternoster said:


> Haven't heard from crew of 58 yet, surely I can't be the sole survivor, it was only 48 years ago. Blimey is it that long perhaps I am on my own. Someone must know someone. I'm waiting



I know two who sailed on her 58/59, Mike Friend Nav App and Chris Smith 2/E

Graham Wallace


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Arthur I sailed on her in 1960, the only names I can remember was the skipper called Fraser and asst steward called Taylor.. I would like to mention, on our way to Austin in Texas near to the Azores we picked up a commercial pilot who ditched the light aircraft he was supposed to deliver to the Continent, seemingly he ran out of gas, finished up dropping him off in the states. may be it might jog some memories out there.
Seemore


----------



## mike pen (May 5, 2008)

*british patriot*



Arthur Paternoster said:


> Haven't heard from crew of 58 yet, surely I can't be the sole survivor, it was only 48 years ago. Blimey is it that long perhaps I am on my own. Someone must know someone. I'm waiting


hi arthur, bit of aq long shot,my mate was 19 years with bp not sure if he was on the patriot,but fifties and sixties,on the beacon,engineer,lady to name but three,he is going to send me a list of them all,his name was bob whitford,as leccy.mike(Thumb)


----------



## symondson (Jun 24, 2015)

I also sailed on that voyage, I was assistant cook, signed on at Tilbury Pool, signed off in Newcastle 13th August.
Long tiome ago now!!


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Seemore said:


> Hi Arthur I sailed on her in 1960 the only names I can remember was the skipper called Fraser and asst steward called Taylor.. I would like to mention, on our way to Austin in Texas near to the Azores we picked up a commercial pilot who ditched the light aircraft he was supposed to deliver to the Continent, seemingly he ran out of gas, finished up dropping him off in the states. may be it might jog some memories out there.
> Seemore


I have a 'crew' list for the Patriot leaving Drydock between June /July 1960; Master (A Frazer) down to Donkeyman (ES Bell). Ass Stewards not listed but Chief Stew (OT Smith), 2nd Stew (F O'Neill) and two Cooks (PS Humble & RO Morris). Bosun was J Spence, Chippy GA Clarke.

The Mate was EW Twemlowe. 2M ME Bourne, 3M's RC Johnston & BS Hughes. RO was BP Purdon.

I know her 3rd Eng George Munn and one JE R Summerson. There were 4 Nav Apps and 4 Eng Apps, all names listed.

Ring any more bells?

Graham


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

symondson said:


> I also sailed on that voyage, I was assistant cook, signed on at Tilbury Pool, signed off in Newcastle 13th August.
> Long tiome ago now!!


You must recognise those Catering Staff names in my previous post. Unfortunately BP did not include your name as Assistant Cook.

You joined her in Drydock june/July 1960?

Graham


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

mike pen said:


> hi arthur, bit of aq long shot,my mate was 19 years with bp not sure if he was on the patriot,but fifties and sixties,on the beacon,engineer,lady to name but three,he is going to send me a list of them all,his name was bob whitford,as leccy.mike(Thumb)


Mike, 

I'm still in the throes of completing a database of BP Leckies 1960/85+.

ER Whitford is listed at #544, with the following ship (I have full crew lists for the 3), Builder 9/60, Crown 11/64 ( two years before she was destroyed in explosion and fire at Umm Said) and Signal 6/65

I know a few people he sailed with on those ships.

Get him to email me or send me his email address (see my SN profile), I will send him a copy of the Lecky database and more

Graham


----------



## symondson (Jun 24, 2015)

Graham Wallace said:


> You must recognise those Catering Staff names in my previous post. Unfortunately BP did not include your name as Assistant Cook.
> 
> You joined her in Drydock june/July 1960?
> 
> Graham


I actually joined her at the Isle of Grain, on the 18th Jan 1958, 2 years before the date you refer to

Mike


----------



## symondson (Jun 24, 2015)

mike pen said:


> hi arthur, bit of aq long shot,my mate was 19 years with bp not sure if he was on the patriot,but fifties and sixties,on the beacon,engineer,lady to name but three,he is going to send me a list of them all,his name was bob whitford,as leccy.mike(Thumb)


Hi Mike,
No you are not alone! My discharge book says I was on the Patriot on the dates from 18th Jan to the 13th August 1958, but my memory can not conjure up any names, seem to remember the cook came from Avonmouth.


----------



## symondson (Jun 24, 2015)

Arthur Paternoster said:


> Haven't heard from crew of 58 yet, surely I can't be the sole survivor, it was only 48 years ago. Blimey is it that long perhaps I am on my own. Someone must know someone. I'm waiting


Arthur, If you would like to contact me, as I was on that same ship at the same time!! I was signed as assistant cook.


----------



## Paternoster (Sep 13, 2021)

Graham Wallace said:


> I know two who sailed on her 58/59, Mike Friend Nav App and Chris Smith 2/E
> 
> Graham Wallace


Hi Graham, I know it's been a few years but just got back interested, it's been 63 years now and I along with a junior ordinary seaman was the youngest.
Hope you are still around.


----------



## holystone (Nov 17, 2007)

Paternoster said:


> Hi Graham, I know it's been a few years but just got back interested, it's been 63 years now and I along with a junior ordinary seaman was the youngest.
> Hope you are still around.


I was on the Patriot along with Simon Johns the senior Nav App. The old man was Leybourne from the Tyne, 2nd mate Miller, 3rd mate Ferryman, 2/e was Smith.
I recall we had one or two jump ship in Sydney and a 3/E put ashore somewhere with a bad injury.
ring any bells from Mike Friend , now living in NC USA last 46 years


----------



## Paternoster (Sep 13, 2021)

Paternoster said:


> Hi Graham, I know it's been a few years but just got back interested, it's been 63 years now and I along with a junior ordinary seaman was the youngest.
> Hope you are still around.


Sorry it's been a while since I've been online but there must be a mix up the two junior seamen were Keith Baker and Tommy Winkworth on the British Patriot from January to mid-August in 1958, I was the galley boy,


----------



## Paternoster (Sep 13, 2021)

symondson said:


> Arthur, If you would like to contact me, as I was on that same ship at the same time!! I was signed as assistant cook.


Hi, sorry but I've not been online for a while, Malcolm Hart was the second cook and Don Bennet was the doc.


----------



## Paternoster (Sep 13, 2021)

symondson said:


> I actually joined her at the Isle of Grain, on the 18th Jan 1958, 2 years before the date you refer to
> 
> Mike


that is where and when I joined her.


----------



## Paternoster (Sep 13, 2021)

symondson said:


> Arthur, If you would like to contact me, as I was on that same ship at the same time!! I was signed as assistant cook.


I hope any crew member from the British Patriot from 18th January to 13th August will get in touch, I realise it was 64 years and more ago and I was only 17 and a lot of the crew were much older but hopefully someone is still out there who remembers the galley boy.


----------

